# Headlights, black light ideas



## bamabill (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking to make my 16' semi-V aluminum night ready. Any suggestions for headlights (led of course) and black light set ups? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 29, 2016)

I run this LED light bar from Amazon. SUPER bright and a good deal at $36.00. Have had it on my boat for almost a year. No complaints so far. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KQXKG46/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I used to run 4 HID's, but starting having issues with 2 of them. I now run 2 HID's off to the port and starboard side of my light bar for extra light when needed.


----------



## bamabill (Sep 30, 2016)

hey thanks for the idea. I was considering a curved one, just didn't know what size to get. So how far and wide does it project light to where you would feel comfortable running
at 30 mph?


----------



## chevyrulz (Sep 30, 2016)

i went with the 9" version of this on my last build:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GB861OY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A67FFQ1POP4BF 







the 9" one would light up channel markers for like 2 miles. the 4 rows of LEDs helps it throw (distance) & spill (peripheral) more when compared to a 2 row setup like most light bars. the downside is it sticks up so it can trip you more than the lower 2 row style. i figured either would be a tripping hazard so why not have more light. height never was a negative issue for me. 

the LED bar will throw great, but leaves much to be desired when it comes to seeing the banks, even with the 4 row one i had...when it comes to spill, or being able to see the banks, you may want to add something like these, :

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HT642WY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A12A3GM6KYLIDT








unless it's foggy, i run 30+mph at night, but i also do that w/o any light & only in known waters, the light is just helpful when approaching channel markers & otherwise avoiding obstructions like crab trap buoys. be sure to use common courtesy & turn it off whenever there's another vessel approaching or anywhere near the path of the LED beam.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 30, 2016)

My boat will run mid to high 20's. When I'm running familiar water I have no problems running WOT in the dark with my light setup. I would say I can see obstructions in the water a good 60 yards out in front and probably 45+ degrees to either side. The problem I run into is fog. Lights do not help at all in the fog. We do a lot of duck hunting on my local river which is narrow, shallow and rocky. If it's foggy out we are taking A LOT longer to get to our hunting spots. But I don't think there is any light setup that's going to do well on foggy mornings.

Here is the only pictures I have of the LED light bar on my boat. These pictures were taken with just the light bar lit up, no HID's. That tree at the corner of my driveway is probably 30 yards away. The neighbors house across the road in the second picture is 75+ yards away. You can see the side coverage a little better in the second picture.


----------



## bamabill (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks Chevy and BigT! You've given plenty of info to go on. Wow, I had no idea a 9" would throw that much light. No need for me to go any bigger.


----------



## bamabill (Oct 1, 2016)

oh sorry, I just now see those night pics are from a 20 in. I think that's what I'll go with except I'll get a curved one to maybe give me a little wider coverage.


----------

